# DI-614+ BF2142 bottleneck/ port questions



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Battlefield 2142 runs fine but it lags every couple minutes. I have not timed it but it seems very regular. It is like sand filling up a funnel and it is poured to fast and will overflow (lag) so it needs to stop for a minute to make room for more sand. This is on every server I have ever played on.

This isnt a standard one router a couple PC's network setup either. I am also on a wireless connection albeit not the router indicated above as it is being used for wired internet not wireless. I am on a D Link wireless DWL 2100-AP, access point. I do not know bandwidth requirements for BF2142 but it works most of the time until I get the bottleneck problem so I must have enough bandwidth.

Now is where you may want to stop reading lol and start suggestions but if you care to read on about port forwarding problems it may or may not be relevant. I have forwarded no ports for the game. My thinking is that it works so it isn't necessary. Is this true? Or should I forward ports? If so heres a problem I ran into. (Firmware is not latest but I can ask step dad to update if necessary)

See screenshot from D Link manual below:

Drop down list? I do not see a drop down list but there are a few entries from Blizzard and Microsoft. And I am supposed to select one from this list and get an ID number? Is there supposed to be a drop down list and this is supposed to contain EA Games port info? (theres nothing on bottom of screen if you like I can take a nother pic)

"Note! Only one PC can use each Special Application Tunnel." How do I designate which PC it is? Neither this pic from the PDF manual nor my own router config leaves an area to insert for which PC this port is forwarded to.

Finally, the ports listed in the game manual have no trigger port listed with sub ports under it. There are many TCP, UDP, Both, some single some ranges.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Also FYI only if you want a quick link to the manual the screenshot is from you can find it uncompressed here around 3.5MB
http://www.mooty.us/DI-614+_manual_06292005/

The BF2142 port list is here. Again as an FYI only.
http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...F9zZWFyY2hfdGV4dD1wb3J0cw**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suggest you try the game connected directly to the modem. If it works fine that way, then we can address the possible router issues. I suspect you may find it's not the router that's the problem.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

The lag seems to be less frequent in the DMZ but it hasn't gone away all together. I'm going to try it some more. I will let you know. (There is so much stuf hooked to network that it would be very inconvenient for everyone if I were to hook my PC directly into modem for soem time to play BF2142.)

Also running a trace has turned up at the most 105-112 in the US. I found a cox gateway near or in Cali, probably the Diego gateway, as it used to give me trouble when I lived in Cali. However I am in Ga. now and there should be plenty of Tamp, Atlanta, NY and in between servers. But I dont have a proggy to pinpoint gateways as far as location. 

I will get back to you soon. Thanks


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok it is still lagging so does being on the DMZ eliminate the port problem possibility? 

Back to your original suggestion: Is there a way that doesnt involve unplugging everyone from the network and carrying my PC downstairs? lol If not, Ill try it directly with modem as you suggest.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The DMZ does indeed eliminate port forwarding as an issue, since all the posts were exposed.

If you have a long enough cable, you can temporarly string the cable to the machine. You need to connect the machine to the modem with a CAT5 cable, you you accomplish that is up for grabs. :grin:


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

My PC wouldn't connect to the modem. I installed the updated Nvidia LAN drivers and it allowed it to connect but it was going very slow. ZAISS recognized it as a new network but I set it as Internet, not network so it would be secure.

BF2142 lagged even worse, so much I couldnt play it. The connection also said its only connected at 10.0 Mbps in teh taskbar. I disabled my wireless connection and this wired one is the only other one in the list. I have it set to look for the LAN cable in bios when it starts up and it says it cannot find it. Maybe cause it isnt a crossover cable but I dont know how to tell if it is a crossover cable anyways. I tried two different cables and even ran DSL reports on another PC on a wired connection and it got 3X the upload and nearly twice the download as mine on a wired connection.

I am on a 5+ megabit connection somewhere in the vicinity of 800KB/s download and 110KB/s upload.

Wired:

dslreports.com speed test 2006-10-31 02:46:38 EST:
2318 / 558 (Kbps)
(283 / 68.1 KB/sec)
Compared to the average of 1319 tests from cox.net:
* download is 56% worse, upload is 27% worse


1348 / 794 (Kbps)
(164.6 / 96.9 KB/sec)
Compared to the average of 1320 tests from cox.net:
* download is 74% worse, upload is 2% better

I have my PC back upstairs now on a Wireless G connection and it tested better than it did wired. I have no clue as to what was or is wrong with the wired integrated LAN.

Wireless G:
3346 / 1052 (Kbps)
(408.4 / 128.4 KB/sec)
Compared to the average of 1321 tests from cox.net:
* download is 36% worse, upload is 35% better

I changed around some services and made a few minor changes in network settings. The game BF2142 still lags the same as it did before, on my wireless connection.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm guessing you have a problem with either the modem or your ISP. Did you do the packet loss tests at DslReports?


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

I dont really know what any of this means lol sorry... Heres a link for the results.

broadband help » Line quality testing


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Can anyone translate the line test above this post? There is a link.


----------



## Damage_Inc (Oct 1, 2006)

Heres another one I ran.

broadband help » Line quality testing


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm not sure what to tell you at this point...


----------

